# Current condition vs history of condition



## uhlerclarem (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to information for my docs regarding the difference between current condition and history of that condition?  I showed them in the ICD-9 book the gudelines stating the "history codes explain a patient's past medical condtion that no longer exists and is not receiving any treatment, but has the potential for recurrence and therefore may require continued monitoring".
Does Medciare or the AMA have any furhter info on this subject?
Much appreciated!!!
Clare


----------

